# Solved: Connection Issues



## TimidTomato (Apr 29, 2007)

I am having trouble with my internet. I can get onto explorer easy, but when I try to use programs that require a internet connection it does not work. Xfire, Steam, McAfee, Spybot, Gunz. None of these will connect. I checked my windows firewall and I have these all on the exceptions list. It was working fine last week until I crashed to a blue screen. Then the issues started happening. A little off topic, but maybe not, my ram is bad. Could that have effected the connection with these things? It was bad when it worked though.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Start, Run, CMD to open a command prompt:

Type the following command:

*IPCONFIG /ALL*

Right click in the command window and choose *Select All*, then hit *Enter*.
Paste the results in a message here.


----------



## TimidTomato (Apr 29, 2007)

Microsoft Windows XP [Version 5.1.2600]
(C) Copyright 1985-2001 Microsoft Corp.

C:\Documents and Settings\The Fuzz>IPCONFIG/ALL

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : the-fuzz
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Unknown
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
DNS Suffix Search List. . . . . . : hsd1.wa.comcast.net.

Ethernet adapter Lucas likes men:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : hsd1.wa.comcast.net.
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : VIA Rhine II Fast Ethernet Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-19-DB-6A-B7-FE
Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.8
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.1
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.1
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 68.87.69.146
68.87.85.98
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : Sunday, April 29, 2007 1:19:03 PM
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : Monday, January 18, 2038 8:14:07 PM

C:\Documents and Settings\The Fuzz>

haha I just noticed the name of my ethernet adapter silly friends.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Start, Run, CMD

PING 216.109.112.135

Tell us what that returns. Then try:

PING yahoo.com

Tell us what that returns.


----------



## TimidTomato (Apr 29, 2007)

Microsoft Windows XP [Version 5.1.2600]
(C) Copyright 1985-2001 Microsoft Corp.

C:\Documents and Settings\The Fuzz>PING 216.109.112.135

Pinging 216.109.112.135 with 32 bytes of data:

PING: transmit failed, error code 5.
PING: transmit failed, error code 5.
PING: transmit failed, error code 5.
PING: transmit failed, error code 5.

Ping statistics for 216.109.112.135:
Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 0, Lost = 4 (100% loss),

C:\Documents and Settings\The Fuzz>PING yahoo.com

Pinging yahoo.com [66.94.234.13] with 32 bytes of data:

PING: transmit failed, error code 5.
PING: transmit failed, error code 5.
PING: transmit failed, error code 5.
PING: transmit failed, error code 5.

Ping statistics for 66.94.234.13:
Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 0, Lost = 4 (100% loss),

C:\Documents and Settings\The Fuzz>


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Very strange. I can't say I've ever seen that error code. One poster mentioned McAfee caused the issue on his system, you might try uninstalling that. Let's go for an easy fix, reset the stack.

*TCP/IP stack repair options for use with Windows XP with SP2.*

For these commands, *Start, Run, CMD* to open a command prompt.

Reset WINSOCK entries to installation defaults: *netsh winsock reset catalog*

Reset TCP/IP stack to installation defaults. *netsh int ip reset reset.log*


----------



## TimidTomato (Apr 29, 2007)

It did not seem to fix the problem. I was thinking McAfee might of had something to do with it, but I can't delete it. Doesn't show up on the add/remove list and in the start->programs menu it only gives me the option to open the security center which does not work. I found the removal tool I will try it out.


----------



## TimidTomato (Apr 29, 2007)

Well what do you know! Guess it was McAfee. Thanks for your help and assistance.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

*You can mark your own threads solved using the thread tools at the upper right of the screen.©*


----------

